# Fuel antifreeze



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone here add anything to there fuel to remove any moisture or to keep it from freezing? I had frozen fuel (some moisture in tank) once and it kept me from starting my snowblower. Someone told me to add methonall to the fuel but I am not so sure this is good for the engine?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DO NOT ADD ANY OF THAT FUEL ANTI FREEZE CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! ALL IT DOES IS WIPE THE BORE CLEAN. LOOK FOR PLACES THAT HAVE NON-OXYGENATED GAS..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seafoam


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I go for the non-oxygenated gas and luckily I have a source close to home. If I can't find it because I'm out someplace I add the correct amount of Marine Sta-bil to the tank and a cleaner like Lucas fuel injector cleaner or Seafoam depending on what I have on hand. Marine Sta-bil is made specifically for treating fuel with methanol and for moist environments.

Lot's of people recommend Seafoam but I figure any product that you can add to the gas or add to your engine oil isn't going to do be the best at everything.
.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sea Foam works on all engines, 2 and 4 stroke. It fights the moisture that ethanol attracts, and keeps your engine carb and valves clean as well. Good product. Never had fuel problems with an oz. per gallon in the tank. MH


----------

